# Property Purchase on coast near Palomares



## ajw4tts (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi everyone.. I have been lurking on here for some time and have found all the information very useful. I am looking at buying a property and visiting the area in which I am interested next week. 

This will be initially a holiday home. So have only been looking at flats that have little or no service charges. However I am keen on being within easy travelling distance to the beach.

There has been much debate if this is the right time to buy on many threads mainly due to the possibility that prices may still fall. 

Does anyone have any fixed reason for this view ? My analysis is that it cannot really get much worse than it is now.

The one place that I am particularly interested in is now priced at far less than half if was 6 years ago when it was built. It is within 1 km of the beach. And 6 km of a close friends similar apartment. I am happy to lose a further 10 or 20% as this is a long term purchase. I would be most grateful for any comments. Many thanks


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

How long is a piece of string? 

There are various opinions, and they only that, but generally it is suggested that prices are still falling a little, but are expected to bottom out in 2014. Indeed, several regions showed small price rises last month, including my region, Madrid.

Deutsche Bank, BBVA and Goldman Sachs are among those predicting the bottoming out to come within months, with Morgan Stanley suggesting otherwise. 

If you find the property that's right for you, go for it, but don't expect it to make you a fortune - those days have gone.


----------

